# Heinrich von Herzogenberg



## Jerry (Oct 17, 2016)

New to me, and doesn't come up in a TalkClassical search.

He knew Brahms well and quite possibly married his girlfriend!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_von_Herzogenberg

cpo seem to have taken him under their wing and there is a slew of recordings available.

I have only tried his 1st and 2nd symphonies so far, both excellent.
His chamber music seems more widely known, although having sampled some I can't think why - it is pleasant enough but in my view not up to the standard of excellence of his larger scale works.

And there is a double album of choral music that I suspect should rate as masterpieces.
Totenfeier, a Requiem and the shorter Begrabnisgesang.
Similarities with Brahms' Requiem are not hard to hear, but Herzogenberg is very much his own man.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Jan Swafford discusses HvH at some length in his biography of Brahms. He regarded HvH as a pest. HVH idolized Brahms and consciously modeled many of his works after those of JB. He and his wife, who was previously romantically linked to Brahms, are depicted as constantly fawning on JB in an attempt to get Brahms to promote his work in a manner similar to the way Brahms promoted Dvorak


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> His chamber music seems more widely known, although having sampled some I can't think why - it is pleasant enough but in my view not up to the standard of excellence of his larger scale works.


I love the chamber works, specially the String Quintet & String Quartet and .Quintet & Horn Trio.


----------



## Jerry (Oct 17, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I love the chamber works, specially the String Quintet & String Quartet and .Quintet & Horn Trio.


Fair enough!

Have you tried his symphonies or large scale choral works?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jerry said:


> Fair enough!
> 
> Have you tried his symphonies or large scale choral works?


I have one with two symphonies on CPO ( see link) going to spin it later thanks to you.
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/cpo/detail...berg-1843-1900-Symphonien-Nr-1-2/hnum/2727208

besides the one you mentioned I have this one also:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/CPO/7777282


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

As Pugg mentioned, the chamber music is worth knowing. I’ll add the Piano Quartets Op. 75 and 95, Piano Trios, Violin Sonatas, Fantasia Op. 15 for violin and piano, and String Quartet No. 5.


----------

